# New 250Rs - Any "heads Ups" Or "must Do" Mods?



## Shacorn (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi all. Our new 2013 250RS is here (from Lakeshore) and has the whole family excited for camping season! 
We have had a couple of Trail-Cruisers and most recently a Shadow Cruiser but this is our first OB.

If anyone has any thoughts pn particular things we should be watching out for on our new rig, or mods that we should consider I'm all ears!

Building a rear bed support for travel appears to be a common suggestion and wil likely be done soon. 
Others that we should consider?

Thanks for any and all advice. 
Safe travels and happy camping!


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Shacorn said:


> Hi all. Our new 2013 250RS is here (from Lakeshore) and has the whole family excited for camping season!
> We have had a couple of Trail-Cruisers and most recently a Shadow Cruiser but this is our first OB.
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts pn particular things we should be watching out for on our new rig, or mods that we should consider I'm all ears!
> ...


The newer model rear slides that are power seem to hold up well without the support mod. Saying that, a support can be good piece of mind I guess. I personally don't have/use one and have had no issues. I have many cosmetic/personal changes on my mod list but as far as any "must do's" I can't think of any beside the obvious of having fun camping!


----------

